# [SOLVED] Command line problem



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi, I wanted to be able to induce the screensaver on my monitor when I was finished working.

So, I followed the instructions on this link: 

How can I turn off the monitor (i.e., "put it to - Microsoft Answers 



> Create a shortcut and enter the following in the Location box.
> POWERCFG -Change -monitor-timeout-ac 1
> Name the shortcut whatever you wish. Double clicking the shortcut will cause the monitor to sleep in one minute.
> You can create another shortcut when you want to use the system for an extended period.
> ...


EXCEPT that the second part of the instruction doesn't work i.e. the monitor is permanently set to timeout in 1 min.

Obviously, I'm trying to stop this but I can't figure how to turn off this command. When I go to the file location, it just takes me to the C:\Windows\System32 Power Settings Command-Line Tool. Obviously I don't want to delete that but I want to delete the command causing the monitor to turn off in 1 min.


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

I tried that - it didn't work. Like in the thread I posted, the first CMD worked but the longer timeout CMD didn't.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi, the powercfg settings are held in the hiberfil.sys file this will recreate a new one (ie you can make all new settings if you wish) Go to start ,all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" ( you did do this for the commands didn't you) at the prompt type:-

powercfg -h off (press enter) restart computer

After restart open cmd again (as admin) and type:-

powercfg -h on (press enter)


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*



> you did do this for the commands didn't you


 Errr, no!


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

OK, I tried your suggestion but it didn't work. Maybe I need to do it in non-admin mode?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi, no command prompt requires you to "run as administrator"... Open a cmd prompt and type:- powercfg/? (press enter) all your options are there.


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

I followed your instructions here:


> Hi, the powercfg settings are held in the hiberfil.sys file this will recreate a new one (ie you can make all new settings if you wish) Go to start ,all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" ( you did do this for the commands didn't you) at the prompt type:-
> 
> powercfg -h off (press enter) restart computer
> 
> ...


Anyway, I can see all the options there. ALL I need to know is how to simply delete the one I activated.

The problem is, as I've mentioned, when I enter any other monitor timeout it gets overriden by the 1 min one.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi, open a cmd prompt (as administrator) at the prompt type:-


```
REG QUERY "HKCU\Control Panel\Powercfg" > %temp%\powercfg.txt & start notepad %temp%\powercfg.txt
```
Post the notepad outcome here OR if you like locate the timeout setting and modify the value data in that key.


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

OK, here it is: 



> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Powercfg
> CurrentPowerPolicy REG_SZ 0
> 
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Powercfg\GlobalPowerPolicy
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Powercfg\PowerPolicies


BTW, thanks for the advice - I guess I shouldn't activate commands without knowing how to undo them. I guess because I saw the thread advice on an MS site I thought it'd be good but apparently not.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Command line problem*

I have the same output here - Windows 7 x64 - 

```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Powercfg
    CurrentPowerPolicy    REG_SZ    0

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Powercfg\GlobalPowerPolicy
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Powercfg\PowerPolicies
```



priapus said:


> BTW, thanks for the advice - I guess I shouldn't activate commands without knowing how to undo them. ...



Nothing wrong with experimenting at all. I would advise for future registry edits - create a system restore point first, so you can start over, if necessary.

What OS are you running? Under your user name, it says "XP".

Please change profile to reflect current OS - 3rd item down under "Computers Operating System" - http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/profile.php?do=editprofile

Thank you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi, forgot to expand the tree run cmd again:-(as admin)


```
REG QUERY "HKCU\Control Panel\Powercfg" /S > %temp%\powercfg.txt & start notepad %temp%\powercfg.txt
```
Also go to search and type:- Powercfg.cpl press enter to open your power settings. Your current scheme is checked, select "change plan settings" now we need to select "change advanced power settings" here you have a tree structure look under display or yours may have monitor expand the + and see if you can effect the change here. Be sure to "Apply" and OK out.


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

The 1 min monitor timeout is not shown in the power settings that I can see. It seems to be activating independently.

This is the result of that Reg Query.


```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Powercfg
    CurrentPowerPolicy    REG_SZ    0

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Powercfg\GlobalPowerPolicy
    Policies    REG_BINARY    01000000060000000300000010000000060000000300000010000000020000000300000000000000020000000300000000000000020000000100000000000000020000000100000000000000000000000500000000000000000000C00000000005000000000000000A0000000000000003000000010001000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000002000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000003000000000016000000

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Powercfg\PowerPolicies

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Powercfg\PowerPolicies\0
    Name    REG_SZ    Home/Office Desk
    Description    REG_SZ    This scheme is suited to most home or desktop computers that are left plugged in all the time.
    Policies    REG_BINARY    01000000020000000100000000000000020000000000000000000000000000002C0100003232000304000000040000000000000000000000B00400002C01000000000000580200000101645064640000

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Powercfg\PowerPolicies\1
    Name    REG_SZ    Portable/Laptop
    Description    REG_SZ    This scheme is designed for extended battery life for portable computers on the road.
    Policies    REG_BINARY    01000000020000000100000000000000020000000100000000000000B00400002C0100003232030304000000040000000000000000000000840300002C010000080700002C0100000101645064640000

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Powercfg\PowerPolicies\2
    Name    REG_SZ    Presentation
    Description    REG_SZ    This scheme keeps the monitor on for doing presentations.
    Policies    REG_BINARY    01000000020000000100000000000000020000000100000000000000000000008403000032320302040000000400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000002C0100000101505064640000

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Powercfg\PowerPolicies\3
    Name    REG_SZ    Always On
    Description    REG_SZ    This scheme keeps the computer running so that it can be accessed from the network.  Use this scheme if you do not have network wakeup hardware.
    Policies    REG_BINARY    0100000002000000010000000000000002000000000000000000000000000000000000003232000004000000040000000000000000000000B00400008403000000000000080700000001646464640000

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Powercfg\PowerPolicies\4
    Name    REG_SZ    Minimal Power Management
    Description    REG_SZ    This scheme keeps the computer on and optimizes it for high performance.
    Policies    REG_BINARY    01000000020000000100000000000000020000000000000000000000000000002C0100003232030304000000040000000000000000000000840300002C01000000000000840300000001646464640000

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Powercfg\PowerPolicies\5
    Name    REG_SZ    Max Battery
    Description    REG_SZ    This scheme is extremely aggressive for saving power.
    Policies    REG_BINARY    01000000020000000100000000000000020000000500000000000000B0040000780000003232030204000000040000000000000000000000840300003C00000000000000B40000000101643264640000
```


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi, this is interesting maybe (and I haven't been able to find out 300 is outside accepted parameters) 

Open cmd prompt as admin and try:-

POWERCFG -Change -monitor-timeout-ac 60

Just been advised to have you run from cmd prompt (admin):-


```
powercfg -setacvalueindex SCHEME_CURRENT SUB_VIDEO VIDEOIDLE 3600
```
Press enter, Restart computer (monitor timeout to 60 mins)


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi, well even though I appear to be as competent as the keystone cops on this I must admit it is a new area for me (always learning). Seems I am not Robinson Crusoe on this either. 

If the previous does not work I think this might, the current power scheme has a reference called a guid if this is corrupt then sfc/scannow might help OR I would delete it and create a whole new plan.. you already have been there powercfg.cpl from search opens it.

Open a CMD as admin and type:- 


```
powercfg -list > c:\find.txt & start notepad c:\find.txt
```
press enter

This returns a list of power schemes the "current" active has a * at the end in notepad

This is an example from one of my machines:-
Existing Power Schemes (* Active)
-----------------------------------
Power Scheme GUID: 0bad3b32-27d7-429f-9c0c-65a09ef0fe2a (My Custom Plan 1)
Power Scheme GUID: 381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e (Balanced)
Power Scheme GUID: 8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c (High performance)
Power Scheme GUID: 8f220dce-7909-4a48-afd8-3d6947af2431 (My Custom Plan 2) *
Power Scheme GUID: a1841308-3541-4fab-bc81-f71556f20b4a (Power saver)

The one in red is the one we want to delete:-

Open a cmd prompt and type:- (substitute your guid for the one I example in red)

Powercfg–delete 8f220dce-7909-4a48-afd8-3d6947af2431 (press enter)

Hopefully this will remove the errant monitor setting and allow you to create a new power setting.


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

That's the result of the CMD code you told me to enter.

Existing Power Schemes (* Active)
-----------------------------------
Power Scheme GUID: 381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e (Balanced) *
Power Scheme GUID: 8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c (High performance)
Power Scheme GUID: a1841308-3541-4fab-bc81-f71556f20b4a (Power saver)

I haven't tried your suggestion in the reply before the last one.

I should just say that nowhere in the display settings in the control panel does it say that the monitor will turn off in 1 min. Again, it's an override instruction of some sort?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi, it looks like the removal of that guid should work as per my post #14. There is another area of the registry. Press the win+r key at the same time and type regedit in the run box, registry editor will open.Navigate to this key.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\ControlPanel\NameSpace\{025A5937-A6BE-4686-A844-36FE4BEC8B6D}

Here you will see your "balanced" guid as the plan

381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e 

Expand the tree and you will see an entry "Hardware overide" what shows in the right payne against this entry?


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hello,

It says: 



> NAME / TYPE / DATA
> [ab](Default) / REG_SZ / POWER OPTIONS


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Command line problem*

@priapus - You can't call like that in Win7 anymore, for a variety of reasons (and you shouldn't be sending this to HWND_BROADCAST anyway, but that's deeper than I think we want to get here). I was going to write up a little app to do this, but it seems someone beat me to it:

Miscellaneous Software

Extract the zip, and you get ScreenSave.exe, which calls this the proper way on Win7 (source included, if you want to look at it). You can simply run screensave.exe /poweroff, and it will turn the monitor off. If you need the machine to lock, set your screensaver to require logon after resume, and instead run screensave.exe /screensave /poweroff.

Also, I think nircmd can do this as well, with some different options.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi, thanks for joining in Cluberti I am not sure who your remarks are addressed to (I have no idea what they mean) The advice here is sourced from MS and I don't see how screen saver applies maybe it does see MS:-

When you configure power options for the active power plan in Windows Vista or in Windows 7, the changes are not reflected in the Power Options item in Control Panel


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Command line problem*

Point taken - I've updated my original post to point out that I'm specifically answering the OP's original post directly. Specifically, the function call he makes with the rundll32 command (documented in the link in the first post) won't work in Win7, because (for starters) user32.dll no longer exports the SendMessage API quite the same way - you would have to call SendMessageA or SendMessageW on Windows 7. Also, the first parameter passed is not a good idea (HWND_BROADCAST) for a few reasons, although it would technically work. The program(s) I posted in my post do exactly what the rundll32 command from the original link in the OPs first post would do, hence why that's my "answer" to the OPs original question. Using one of the two programs (I prefer the first) I linked would turn off the monitor and start the screensaver - which is technically almost useless as you're also turning off the display, but it does have the side-effect of locking the system and requiring a password on wake which simply disabling the display would not do, as the rundll32 command would only do.

To answer your question, setting power options isn't going to replicate the rundll32 command the customer originally wanted to use, and seems to me to be the long way around a simple problem (shutting down the display) that can be easily addressed with a few lines of code (or, in this case, already compiled programs).


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi Cluberti , you reference the first post in his link however he didn't do that, he followed the second post and ran the " POWERCFG -Change -monitor-timeout-ac 1" then to repair he followed POWERCFG -Change -monitor-timeout-ac 300 He has been stuck on 1 minute ever since.


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

All I want to do now is turn off the 1 min timeout and have it back to how it was.



> the function call he makes with the rundll32 command (documented in the link in the first post) won't work in Win7


 It worked the first time I activated the function to timeout in 1 min didn't it???


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Command line problem*

I was talking about the rundll32 command - as to the powercfg issues, I'd recommend simply restoring to a restore point prior to the changes made.


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

Someone else recommended that to me too. I was hoping to avoid that but looks I'll do that now. I've made a few changes to some documents in Open Office since then and I've also installed the Win 7 update which appeared today. What will or will not get lost in the process?


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

OK, I just tried to find a restore point but it only gives me the option to restore to before I installed the latest windows update today. Obviously I want to restore to last week when I made the change.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Command line problem*

Yes, installing the update likely wiped out your restore points. That means you're going to have to find a way without the safety net, it seems. The commands given here should work, so I don't know why it's not.


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*



> Yes, installing the update likely wiped out your restore points.


 This feels like a conspiracy.

Also, I got the initial information off a Windows knowledgebase. It's not like I did something stupid!!!


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

I should add that when the monitor times out, it goes black and then within a few seconds it goes to a blue 'Windows user locked' screen and then I have to click on some flower icon to get back to the desktop.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi Priapus, no nobody is having a go at you, what you did, is as you say from MS.I am sure Cluberti did not mean to imply that. Like him I do not understand why the commands (correct ones) do not work. 

I think I may have found where this resides in registry. As admin run this command copy the notepad entry here.


```
REG QUERY "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg" > %temp%\powercfg.txt & start notepad %temp%\powercfg.txt
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Command line problem*



priapus said:


> OK, I just tried to find a restore point but it only gives me the option to restore to before I installed the latest windows update today. Obviously I want to restore to last week when I made the change.


Out of curiosity - In system restore, did you check the box, lower-left "Show more restore points"?

Please run . . . 



jenae said:


> Hi Priapus, no nobody is having a go at you, what you did, is as you say from MS.I am sure Cluberti did not mean to imply that. Like him I do not understand why the commands (correct ones) do not work.
> 
> I think I may have found where this resides in registry. As admin run this command copy the notepad entry here.
> 
> ...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi, it's so obvious yet I did not think of system restore.. thanks Cluberti and JC


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*



> Out of curiosity - In system restore, did you check the box, lower-left "Show more restore points"?


 Yes, I did.

Here's that last registry query:



> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg
> LastID REG_SZ 5
> DiskSpinDownMax REG_SZ 3600
> DiskSpinDownMin REG_SZ 3
> ...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi, we need to see if anything has been added to those sub keys:-

Run as admin this cmd:-


```
REG QUERY "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg" /S > %temp%\powercfg.txt & start notepad %temp%\powercfg.txt
```
Post the notepad outcome here

In addition press the win+r key together the "run" box will open type regedit press OK. Registry editor will open navigate to this key:-

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder

This is the same key that is in the command above underneath it as you expand the tree you will see:-
Desk
Device
Display
Mouse
Powercfg
System

Far too large to copy to here SO could you look under :-

Device
Display

We are looking for an entry that indicates Monitor timeout, if you see anything that looks likely you can highlight it Then go to the Edit menu at the top of Registry editor and select "copy key name" This copies the key to clipboard you can paste it into your reply here. Do not attempt to mod the registry yourself we can do it safely for you.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi, back in my post #11 :-


> Also go to search and type:- Powercfg.cpl press enter to open your power settings. Your current scheme is checked, select "change plan settings" now we need to select "change advanced power settings" here you have a tree structure look under display or yours may have monitor expand the + and see if you can effect the change here. Be sure to "Apply" and OK out.


There is an option to restore defaults for this scheme have you tried that?


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

IN THE ORDER REQUESTED: 


```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg
    LastID    REG_SZ    5
    DiskSpinDownMax    REG_SZ    3600
    DiskSpinDownMin    REG_SZ    3

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg\GlobalPowerPolicy
    Policies    REG_BINARY    01000000010000000100000003000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg\PowerPolicies

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg\PowerPolicies\0
    Policies    REG_BINARY    0100000002000000040000000200000002000000000000000000000000000000840300000000000002000000040000C00000000002000000040000C000000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg\PowerPolicies\1
    Policies    REG_BINARY    0100000002000000030000000300000003000000600900002C01000080250000F41A00003232000002000000040000C00000000002000000040000C000000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg\PowerPolicies\2
    Policies    REG_BINARY    01000000020000000300000002000000020000000000000084030000000000009C1800003232000002000000040000C00000000002000000040000C000000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg\PowerPolicies\3
    Policies    REG_BINARY    0100000002000000040000000200000002000000000000000000000000000000000000005A5A000002000000040000C00000000002000000040000C000000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg\PowerPolicies\4
    Policies    REG_BINARY    0100000002000000040000000200000002000000000000000000000000000000042900000000000002000000040000C00000000002000000040000C000000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg\PowerPolicies\5
    Policies    REG_BINARY    01000000020000000400000002000000020000000000000000000000DC050000980D00000000000002000000040000C00000000002000000040000C000000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg\ProcessorPolicies

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg\ProcessorPolicies\0
    Policies    REG_BINARY    0100000001000000000000000000000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601002832000002000000A0860100A0860100A0860100283C000003000000A0860100A0860100A0860100285000000100000001000000030000000000000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601000A14000002000000A0860100A0860100A08601001428000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601001446000001000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg\ProcessorPolicies\1
    Policies    REG_BINARY    0100000001000000030000000000000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601002832000002000000A0860100A0860100A0860100283C000003000000A0860100A0860100A0860100285000000100000001000000030000000000000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601000A14000002000000A0860100A0860100A08601001428000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601001446000001000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg\ProcessorPolicies\2
    Policies    REG_BINARY    0100000001000000030000000000000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601002832000002000000A0860100A0860100A0860100283C000003000000A0860100A0860100A0860100285000000100000001000000020000000000000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601000A14000002000000A0860100A0860100A08601001428000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601001446000001000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg\ProcessorPolicies\3
    Policies    REG_BINARY    0100000001000000000000000000000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601002832000002000000A0860100A0860100A0860100283C000003000000A0860100A0860100A0860100285000000100000001000000000000000000000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601000A14000002000000A0860100A0860100A08601001428000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601001450000001000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg\ProcessorPolicies\4
    Policies    REG_BINARY    0100000001000000030000000000000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601002832000002000000A0860100A0860100A0860100283C000003000000A0860100A0860100A0860100285000000100000001000000030000000000000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601000A14000002000000A0860100A0860100A08601001428000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601001446000001000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\PowerCfg\ProcessorPolicies\5
    Policies    REG_BINARY    0100000001000000030000000000000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601002832000002000000A0860100A0860100A0860100283C000002000000A0860100A0860100A0860100285000000100000001000000020000000000000003000000A0860100A0860100A08601000A14000002000000A0860100A0860100A08601001428000002000000A0860100A0860100A08601001441000001000000
----------------------
```
I couldn't see anything under 'device/display' that indicated a 1 min monitor timeout. There were some extensions directly attached to the monitor display e.g. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\Display\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\PlusPack CPL Extension
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls Folder\Display\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\ATIACE... no indication as to whether one was a 1 min timeout?

------------------

Yes, tried the restore defaults - no joy.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi,there are some new commands in Seven that I have just become aware of. open a cmd prompt as admin and type:- (copy paste):-


```
powercfg -qh 381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e > c:\find.txt & start notepad c:\find.txt
```
Check that this is your GUID as per your post#15, have a look through the notepad outcome for the errant setting Post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

Yes, same as #15. Couldn't find an errant setting although I did see this one: '(User annoyance timeout)'?? 

Anyway, here's the notepad: 


```
Power Scheme GUID: 381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e  (Balanced)
  Subgroup GUID: fea3413e-7e05-4911-9a71-700331f1c294  (Settings belonging to no subgroup)
    Power Setting GUID: 0e796bdb-100d-47d6-a2d5-f7d2daa51f51  (Require a password on wakeup)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: No
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Yes
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

    Power Setting GUID: 245d8541-3943-4422-b025-13a784f679b7  (Power plan type)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Power saver
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: High performance
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Balanced
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000002
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000002

    Power Setting GUID: 4faab71a-92e5-4726-b531-224559672d19  (Device idle policy)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Performance
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Power savings
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

  Subgroup GUID: 0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442  (Hard disk)
    Power Setting GUID: 0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60  (AHCI Link Power Management - HIPM/DIPM)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Active
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: HIPM
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: HIPM+DIPM
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

    Power Setting GUID: 6738e2c4-e8a5-4a42-b16a-e040e769756e  (Turn off hard disk after)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0xffffffff
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: Seconds
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x000004b0
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000258

    Power Setting GUID: 80e3c60e-bb94-4ad8-bbe0-0d3195efc663  (Hard disk burst ignore time)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0xffffffff
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: Seconds
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x0000001e

    Power Setting GUID: dab60367-53fe-4fbc-825e-521d069d2456  (AHCI Link Power Management - Adaptive)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x000493e0
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: millisecond
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000064
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000064

  Subgroup GUID: 0d7dbae2-4294-402a-ba8e-26777e8488cd  (Desktop background settings)
    Power Setting GUID: 309dce9b-bef4-4119-9921-a851fb12f0f4  (Slide show)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Available
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Paused
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

  Subgroup GUID: 19cbb8fa-5279-450e-9fac-8a3d5fedd0c1  (Wireless Adapter Settings)
    Power Setting GUID: 12bbebe6-58d6-4636-95bb-3217ef867c1a  (Power Saving Mode)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Maximum Performance
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Low Power Saving
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Medium Power Saving
      Possible Setting Index: 003
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Maximum Power Saving
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000002

  Subgroup GUID: 238c9fa8-0aad-41ed-83f4-97be242c8f20  (Sleep)
    Power Setting GUID: 25dfa149-5dd1-4736-b5ab-e8a37b5b8187  (Allow Away Mode Policy)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: No
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Yes
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

    Power Setting GUID: 29f6c1db-86da-48c5-9fdb-f2b67b1f44da  (Sleep after)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0xffffffff
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: Seconds
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000384

    Power Setting GUID: 7bc4a2f9-d8fc-4469-b07b-33eb785aaca0  (System unattended sleep timeout)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0xffffffff
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: Seconds
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000078
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000078

    Power Setting GUID: 94ac6d29-73ce-41a6-809f-6363ba21b47e  (Allow hybrid sleep)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Off
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: On
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

    Power Setting GUID: 9d7815a6-7ee4-497e-8888-515a05f02364  (Hibernate after)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0xffffffff
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: Seconds
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

    Power Setting GUID: a4b195f5-8225-47d8-8012-9d41369786e2  (Allow system required policy)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: No
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Yes
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

    Power Setting GUID: abfc2519-3608-4c2a-94ea-171b0ed546ab  (Allow Standby States)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Off
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: On
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

    Power Setting GUID: bd3b718a-0680-4d9d-8ab2-e1d2b4ac806d  (Allow wake timers)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Disable
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Enable
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

    Power Setting GUID: d4c1d4c8-d5cc-43d3-b83e-fc51215cb04d  (Allow sleep with remote opens)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Off
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: On
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

  Subgroup GUID: 2a737441-1930-4402-8d77-b2bebba308a3  (USB settings)
    Power Setting GUID: 48e6b7a6-50f5-4782-a5d4-53bb8f07e226  (USB selective suspend setting)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Disabled
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Enabled
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

  Subgroup GUID: 4f971e89-eebd-4455-a8de-9e59040e7347  (Power buttons and lid)
    Power Setting GUID: 5ca83367-6e45-459f-a27b-476b1d01c936  (Lid close action)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Do nothing
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Sleep
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Hibernate
      Possible Setting Index: 003
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Shut down
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

    Power Setting GUID: 7648efa3-dd9c-4e3e-b566-50f929386280  (Power button action)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Do nothing
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Sleep
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Hibernate
      Possible Setting Index: 003
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Shut down
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000003
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000003

    Power Setting GUID: 833a6b62-dfa4-46d1-82f8-e09e34d029d6  (Enable forced button/lid shutdown)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Off
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: On
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

    Power Setting GUID: 96996bc0-ad50-47ec-923b-6f41874dd9eb  (Sleep button action)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Do nothing
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Sleep
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Hibernate
      Possible Setting Index: 003
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Shut down
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

    Power Setting GUID: a7066653-8d6c-40a8-910e-a1f54b84c7e5  (Start menu power button)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Sleep
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Hibernate
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Shut down
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

  Subgroup GUID: 501a4d13-42af-4429-9fd1-a8218c268e20  (PCI Express)
    Power Setting GUID: ee12f906-d277-404b-b6da-e5fa1a576df5  (Link State Power Management)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Off
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Moderate power savings
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Maximum power savings
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000002

  Subgroup GUID: 54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00  (Processor power management)
    Power Setting GUID: 06cadf0e-64ed-448a-8927-ce7bf90eb35d  (Processor performance increase threshold)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x0000003c
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x0000005a

    Power Setting GUID: 0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583  (Processor performance core parking min cores)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x0000000a
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x0000000a

    Power Setting GUID: 1299023c-bc28-4f0a-81ec-d3295a8d815d  (Processor performance core parking over utilization history decrease factor)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000001
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x000003e8
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000002
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000002

    Power Setting GUID: 12a0ab44-fe28-4fa9-b3bd-4b64f44960a6  (Processor performance decrease threshold)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000014
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x0000001e

    Power Setting GUID: 2ddd5a84-5a71-437e-912a-db0b8c788732  (Processor performance core parking increase time)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000001
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: Time check intervals
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000003
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000003

    Power Setting GUID: 3b04d4fd-1cc7-4f23-ab1c-d1337819c4bb  (Allow Throttle States)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Off
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: On
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

    Power Setting GUID: 40fbefc7-2e9d-4d25-a185-0cfd8574bac6  (Processor performance decrease policy)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Ideal
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Single
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Rocket
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

    Power Setting GUID: 447235c7-6a8d-4cc0-8e24-9eaf70b96e2b  (Processor performance core parking parked performance state)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: No Preference
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Deepest Performance State
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Lightest Performance State
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

    Power Setting GUID: 45bcc044-d885-43e2-8605-ee0ec6e96b59  (Processor performance boost policy)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000041
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000032

    Power Setting GUID: 465e1f50-b610-473a-ab58-00d1077dc418  (Processor performance increase policy)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Ideal
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Single
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Rocket
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

    Power Setting GUID: 4b92d758-5a24-4851-a470-815d78aee119  (Processor idle demote threshold)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000028
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000014

    Power Setting GUID: 4d2b0152-7d5c-498b-88e2-34345392a2c5  (Processor performance time check interval)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000001
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00001388
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: Milliseconds
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x0000001e
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x0000001e

    Power Setting GUID: 5b33697b-e89d-4d38-aa46-9e7dfb7cd2f9  (Processor performance core parking affinity history threshold)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000001
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x000003e8
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000096
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000096

    Power Setting GUID: 5d76a2ca-e8c0-402f-a133-2158492d58ad  (Processor idle disable)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Enable idle
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Disable idle
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

    Power Setting GUID: 68dd2f27-a4ce-4e11-8487-3794e4135dfa  (Processor performance core parking decrease threshold)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000005
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x0000005a
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000032
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000032

    Power Setting GUID: 6c2993b0-8f48-481f-bcc6-00dd2742aa06  (Processor idle threshold scaling)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Disable scaling
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Enable scaling
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

    Power Setting GUID: 71021b41-c749-4d21-be74-a00f335d582b  (Processor performance core parking decrease policy)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Ideal number of cores
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Single core
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: All possible cores
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

    Power Setting GUID: 7b224883-b3cc-4d79-819f-8374152cbe7c  (Processor idle promote threshold)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x0000003c
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000028

    Power Setting GUID: 7d24baa7-0b84-480f-840c-1b0743c00f5f  (Processor performance history count)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000001
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000080
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: Time check intervals
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

    Power Setting GUID: 8809c2d8-b155-42d4-bcda-0d345651b1db  (Processor performance core parking over utilization weighting)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x000003e8
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000064
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000064

    Power Setting GUID: 893dee8e-2bef-41e0-89c6-b55d0929964c  (Minimum processor state)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000005
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000005

    Power Setting GUID: 8f7b45e3-c393-480a-878c-f67ac3d07082  (Processor performance core parking affinity history decrease factor)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000001
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x0000000a
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000002
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000002

    Power Setting GUID: 943c8cb6-6f93-4227-ad87-e9a3feec08d1  (Processor performance core parking overutilization threshold)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000005
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000055
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000055

    Power Setting GUID: 94d3a615-a899-4ac5-ae2b-e4d8f634367f  (System cooling policy)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Passive
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Active
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

    Power Setting GUID: 984cf492-3bed-4488-a8f9-4286c97bf5aa  (Processor performance increase time)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000001
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: Time check intervals
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

    Power Setting GUID: 9ac18e92-aa3c-4e27-b307-01ae37307129  (Processor performance core parking over utilization history threshold)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000001
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x000003e8
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000028
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000028

    Power Setting GUID: a55612aa-f624-42c6-a443-7397d064c04f  (Processor performance core parking core override)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Disabled
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Enabled
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

    Power Setting GUID: bc5038f7-23e0-4960-96da-33abaf5935ec  (Maximum processor state)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000064
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000064

    Power Setting GUID: c4581c31-89ab-4597-8e2b-9c9cab440e6b  (Processor idle time check)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000001
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00030d40
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: Microseconds
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x0000c350
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x0000c350

    Power Setting GUID: c7be0679-2817-4d69-9d02-519a537ed0c6  (Processor performance core parking increase policy)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Ideal number of cores
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Single core
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: All possible cores
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

    Power Setting GUID: d8edeb9b-95cf-4f95-a73c-b061973693c8  (Processor performance decrease time)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000001
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: Time check intervals
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

    Power Setting GUID: df142941-20f3-4edf-9a4a-9c83d3d717d1  (Processor performance core parking increase threshold)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000005
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x0000005a
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000055
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000055

    Power Setting GUID: dfd10d17-d5eb-45dd-877a-9a34ddd15c82  (Processor performance core parking decrease time)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000001
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: Time check intervals
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x0000000a
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x0000000a

    Power Setting GUID: e70867f1-fa2f-4f4e-aea1-4d8a0ba23b20  (Processor performance core parking affinity weighting)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x000003e8
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000064
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000064

    Power Setting GUID: ea062031-0e34-4ff1-9b6d-eb1059334028  (Processor performance core parking max cores)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000064
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000064

  Subgroup GUID: 7516b95f-f776-4464-8c53-06167f40cc99  (Display)
    Power Setting GUID: 17aaa29b-8b43-4b94-aafe-35f64daaf1ee  (Dim display after)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0xffffffff
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: Seconds
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x0000012c
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000078

    Power Setting GUID: 3c0bc021-c8a8-4e07-a973-6b14cbcb2b7e  (Turn off display after)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0xffffffff
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: Seconds
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x0000012c

    Power Setting GUID: 82dbcf2d-cd67-40c5-bfdc-9f1a5ccd4663  (User annoyance timeout)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0xffffffff
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: Seconds
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000005
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000005

    Power Setting GUID: 90959d22-d6a1-49b9-af93-bce885ad335b  (Adaptive display)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Off
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: On
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

    Power Setting GUID: a9ceb8da-cd46-44fb-a98b-02af69de4623  (Allow display required policy)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: No
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Yes
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

    Power Setting GUID: aded5e82-b909-4619-9949-f5d71dac0bcb  (Display brightness)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000064
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000028

    Power Setting GUID: eed904df-b142-4183-b10b-5a1197a37864  (Increase adaptive timeout by)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0xffffffff
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000064
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000064

    Power Setting GUID: f1fbfde2-a960-4165-9f88-50667911ce96  (Dimmed display brightness)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x0000001e
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x0000001e

    Power Setting GUID: fbd9aa66-9553-4097-ba44-ed6e9d65eab8  (Enable adaptive brightness)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Off
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: On
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

  Subgroup GUID: 9596fb26-9850-41fd-ac3e-f7c3c00afd4b  (Multimedia settings)
    Power Setting GUID: 03680956-93bc-4294-bba6-4e0f09bb717f  (When sharing media)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Allow the computer to sleep
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Prevent idling to sleep
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Allow the computer to enter Away Mode
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

    Power Setting GUID: 34c7b99f-9a6d-4b3c-8dc7-b6693b78cef4  (When playing video)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Optimize video quality
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Balanced
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Optimize power savings
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

  Subgroup GUID: b14a8f96-7b67-4e78-8192-b890b1a62b8a  (Internet Explorer)
    Power Setting GUID: 4c793e7d-a264-42e1-87d3-7a0d2f523ccd  (JavaScript Timer Frequency)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Maximum Power Savings
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Maximum Performance
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

  Subgroup GUID: e73a048d-bf27-4f12-9731-8b2076e8891f  (Battery)
    Power Setting GUID: 637ea02f-bbcb-4015-8e2c-a1c7b9c0b546  (Critical battery action)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Do nothing
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Sleep
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Hibernate
      Possible Setting Index: 003
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Shut down
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000002

    Power Setting GUID: 8183ba9a-e910-48da-8769-14ae6dc1170a  (Low battery level)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x0000000a
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x0000000a

    Power Setting GUID: 9a66d8d7-4ff7-4ef9-b5a2-5a326ca2a469  (Critical battery level)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000005
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000005

    Power Setting GUID: bcded951-187b-4d05-bccc-f7e51960c258  (Low battery notification)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Off
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: On
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000001

    Power Setting GUID: d8742dcb-3e6a-4b3c-b3fe-374623cdcf06  (Low battery action)
      Possible Setting Index: 000
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Do nothing
      Possible Setting Index: 001
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Sleep
      Possible Setting Index: 002
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Hibernate
      Possible Setting Index: 003
      Possible Setting Friendly Name: Shut down
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

    Power Setting GUID: f3c5027d-cd16-4930-aa6b-90db844a8f00  (Reserve battery level)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000007
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000007
```


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi, looks promising CMD as admin run this:-

Powercfg–delete 3c0bc021-c8a8-4e07-a973-6b14cbcb2b7e (press enter) Restart computer. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

It says, 'Powercfg–delete is not recognised an internal, external command...or batch file'.??


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi, syntax error run this (my fault):-

POWERCFG -DELETE 3c0bc021-c8a8-4e07-a973-6b14cbcb2b7e


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

I ran: POWERCFG -DELETE 3c0bc021-c8a8-4e07-a973-6b14cbcb2b7e 



> The power scheme, subgroup or setting doesn't exist.


I tried running the command from the desktop as a shortcut in the same way I did with the original command but no difference...still a 1 min timeout.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi, this is odd as we know it's there, maybe not active lets try from my post #13

From admin cmd:-


```
powercfg -setacvalueindex SCHEME_CURRENT SUB_VIDEO VIDEOIDLE 3600
```
 (press enter) Restart computer.

OR lets delete your balanced current scheme (you can always recreate a scheme as per my post #11 Make it a custom plan and set your timout using the advanced settings). From admin cmd:-


```
POWERCFG -DELETE 381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e
```


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

It said 'the active power scheme cannot be deleted'.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Command line problem*

Hi, change power schemes see what happens.


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*



> Hi, change power schemes see what happens.


 ??

Anyway, thanks for trying. Will have to pass this problem on to a pro and hope for the best. I'm happy to pay at this rate!


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

Can't do a repair install with a OEM Windows 7 Factory Restore/Recovery disk.

Someone should tell Bill Gates that his OS is not very good!


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Command line problem*

The recovery disc is made by the OEM (not Microsoft) to save on licensing costs. For what it'sworth, I have never had a windows box behave this way nor know anyone who has before you, so I would surmise that either you have found a very rare bug, or 3rd party software or drivers are at play (and fault) here. I know it is painful, and I wish you luck in restoring your machine to working order.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Command line problem*

I would reinstall Windows 7 before paying a "pro" - who will most likely reinstall the OS anyway.

One thing I don't understand here -- why would a Windows Update have wiped out all of your system restore points?

https://www.techsupportforum.com/posts/3302228/

I've never had that happen.


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*

Perhaps I should have asked; did anyone actually activate my shortcut on their computer too? If so, were they able to turn it off in the way that we've been trying with my own?


----------



## priapus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Command line problem*



> did anyone actually activate my shortcut on their computer too?


 - didn't think so - LOL.

Anyway, I reinstalled Windows and it solved the problem. I've got a ton of other problems now but that's another story. Once again, cheers for the effort.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Command line problem*

Glad to hear of Reinstall.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

